# tailbacks!



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

M25 today southbound junctions 24-25.

They closed the motorway for a while to clean an accident I believe.

Guess what...the opposite direction was suffering a 3 mile tailback because the sad fuckers wanted to see blood!! 

Why do people like to see crashed cars and dead people...I don't get it!!


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

they'll be disappointed if you're ever in a crash - you could bleed to death on those seats and no-one would ever notice ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Quite true...I must use a blue dye for my blood to give them pleasure!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ewww don't tempt fate about car accidents :'( !!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> M25 today southbound junctions 24-25.
> 
> They closed the motorway for a while to clean an accident I believe.
> 
> ...


I agree the tailbacks are annoying 

But have you never once looked across the central reservation to observe whats happened on the otherside ???

I reckon most people are guilty of this, I dont personally slow down to look but do find myself glancing across generally :-/


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

It only takes the first person to approach the accident to get distracted and slow down a bit, and the domino effect takes over. Everybody behind has to slow down, and thinks, WTF are we slowing down? So you crawl along, and then, hey presto, you see the reason why everybody is slowing down... Well as I'm stuck in a queue I might as well pass the time by _*having a good look at whats going on*_ : Â I don't know why the Police bother with all that waving to try and speed you up. Thats the way it is, and, despite all these public saftey campaigns, it's never going to be any different.

So we're not all bloodthirsty ghouls Vlastan


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm with Paul on this

I think theres an initial slowing down of traffic when the accident happens, and this is understandable

And its then a concertina effect, and what people call rubberneckers is actually just the result of the initial slowdown

However, I've flashed many people in front who do have a long hard look when they go past

sad cun ts


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If the accident is on your direction of travelling, you may have to slow down a bit for safety reasons.

But in this case the incident was on the other side of the M25 and was totally unjustified tailback.

As if there is not enough traffic on the M25, they have to make it worse!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

;D The Police call it Rubber Necking.... If so called why is there so many whip lash injuries then... ;D


----------

